# Motorhome



## LeeVP (Jan 4, 2009)

Although we have a home in Puerto Vallarta, we plan on driving a motorhome down this year in order to bring stuff we cannot get in Mexico. Is there anything different bringing a motorhome down as opposed to a regular car? We do have a FM3.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may be able to get a ten year 'importada temporal' for the motorhome. You are permitted to bring your 'toad' along.


----------

